# Kitten Goes Limp



## TheKatMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

My Girlfriend and I have just taken in the 2 most gorgeous kittens, both are 9 week old boys, Freddie and Archie.

I have a bit of a question about Freddie. Recently the cats have been out and about exploring the house. Freddie has a tendency to drop himself down the back of the sofa and either waits to be picked up and rescued or he'll climb up the curtains to get out.

I know the above is all part of a game for Freddie, which we enjoy watching of course , but we noticed the other night that he goes very limp when you pick him up. 

I picked him up with my hands under his front legs so he was dangling slightly and he just hung there, making no effort to escape. He didn't seem unhappy and didn't make any noises to suggest he wasn't comfortable, he was just very limp and dangly.

Today my girlfriend picked him up again and held him under her arm and he did the same thing again, went very limp and just dangled there with his arms and legs out. Once again, he seemed quite happy, blinking his eyes not making any attempt to escape and started to purr.

Has anyone ever heard of this type of behaviour before? and should we be concerned in any way? 

I presume it's completely normal?

Thanks!


----------



## Mo1959 (Mar 31, 2012)

You don't say what breed. I know Ragdolls do that when they are picked up. Think that's how they got their names if I remember correctly. Doesn't sound like anything to worry about, in fact he must trust you enough just to relax when he is picked up.


----------



## TheKatMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Mo

Thanks for the prompt reply.

The kittens are what I would describe as normal domestic house cates. Sorry if that isn't much use.

When we first saw the kittens they were with their mother, a normal black house cat, but nobody had any information on what type of cat the father was.

Do you think it's possible Freddie could be some sort of cross breed?

Archie is the other brother, similar in the face but not in size.

Do you think it would be possible for someone to have a look at some photos if I uploaded them tonight?

It's strange behaviour but I'm more curious than concerned. We adore these 2 little ones and they've bought so much magic into our home.

Thanks again


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I really would not be concerned, as long as the kitten is eating pooping and acting normal in every other way. It just seems you have a very passive, laid back kitten on your hands....far easier to deal with than one who goes rigid or wriggles to escape the clutches of it's owners.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't worry aobut this at all. My lot from last year turned into floppy bags of bones when you picked 'em up. You could literally do anything with them. It's a sign of trust. What I would say though is that you shouldn't be picking him up just by holding under the front legs. He needs support under his back legs and tummy as well. You can damage a cat from picking up this way. Not having a go, just wanted you to be aware of the risk.


----------



## TheKatMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for contributing to this.



carly87 said:


> What I would say though is that you shouldn't be picking him up just by holding under the front legs. He needs support under his back legs and tummy as well. You can damage a cat from picking up this way. Not having a go, just wanted you to be aware of the risk.


Oh of course. When we carry them we always hold them properly. Maybe I should have re-worded my post. Unfortunately when he drops himself down the back of the sofa, the only way to pick him out is by scooping him up or picking him up in the way I described as there's no other way of getting him out.

I sound like a meanie now

Needless to say we try and stop him going down there but that's easier said than done as he's a bit of a mischief maker


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not a meanie at all. Having had kittens running around en mass, I understand fully the meaning of needs must! Just try and get a hand under his bum ASAP after you haul him out. He sounds like a right little character!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Id say the kitten is very content so feels no need to re position him self as he trusts you.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

when my boy was little he used to flop along my arm - i could walk around & even cooked one handed without disturbing him :lol:

if they eat, toilet & move well when awake, it sounds fine

...but may need pics to be sure.........Singing:


----------



## TheKatMan (Jun 13, 2012)

lanitiayuq said:


> Maybe I should have re-worded my post. Unfortunately when he drops himself down the back of the sofa, the only way to pick him out is by scooping him up or picking him up in the way I described as there's no other way of getting him out.


Hmmm. I presume the above post is spam? I there any chance a moderator can remove this post please? This forum doesnt deserve or need this type of rubbish floating around. :nono:


----------



## TheKatMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Heres a picture of Freddie. 

I'm finding it hard to find a time when him and his brother are both side by side to compare the two. Either way we love them both but Freddie is quickly becoming the bulkier of the two.

I've added some more photos to the cat gallery


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

TheKatMan said:


> Hmmm. I presume the above post is spam? I there any chance a moderator can remove this post please? This forum doesnt deserve or need this type of rubbish floating around. :nono:


already removed - you can report spam by clicking on the warning triangle at the top of a post


----------

